# Stansted?



## ChrisNViv (Apr 22, 2006)

We've got to do an airport drop-off at Stansted next week for an early departure and plan to overnight somewhere near the airport.
(a) any thoughts on local sites (one between Thaxted and G Dunmow maybe?)
(b) Is there a height barrier on the short stay parking?

TIA
CnV


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can stay in the airport mid stay car park if you pre-book we have its about £14 overnight see here 
http://secure.baa.com/baa/baabook.a...AIN&HBX_OU=50&HBX_PK=stansted+airport+parking


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There are a couple of "rest places", or some similar description, on the A120 (one in each direction), just a couple of miles from the airport. Parking is segretgated between cars and trucks so I suspect the truckers use it for overnights. May be worth checking out - it's free.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Stansted stop*

There is a cl on the A120 about 10 minutes easy drive from the airport. Stone House Farm, Little Hadham, Ware. Page 356 in the CC book. Although the postal address is Ware it is only 8 miles to the airport along the A120.
TonyP


----------



## ChrisNViv (Apr 22, 2006)

*Stansted mid-stay*

Happy to confirm that the mid-stay parking provides a secure and relatively peaceful berth. No height barriers. Acceptable at £13.90 but probably best not to bother with the awning. :wink: 
CnV


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

so alls well that ends well


----------

